#  18 - .  4-
!  4-  ,   .   -     ( /),           "  .  ".   ?

----------

**,            (     )

----------

**,     ?

----------

.  , ,    ,    ........
 8.2   .....   ?  :Frown:

----------

> .


      ?

----------

.   4- .  ,      .   ?

----------

> .   4- .  ,      .   ?


     4-   ,  .  ,

----------

""   ".  ".

----------

.    .     , !

----------


## Oksana_Sutormina

,       .    ,      .   ,        ,          ,   .  ,    1 (   )    .   .

----------

> 4-   ,  .  ,


    ,       )

----------

